# The Crazy Smooth Bokeh Lens, Laowa 105 f/2



## nerwin (Mar 19, 2016)

For anyone who wants crazy smooth bokeh for their portraits, I think this lens is worth checking out and at a price of $699 its not bad at all if you can deal with manual focus....

The Laowa 105mm f/2 Lens Uses a Special Element for Crazy-Smooth Bokeh


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 19, 2016)

Meh.  There's still tons of legacy glass out there that can be had for a lot less.  Pentacon, Tair, Meyer, Bokina et al.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 19, 2016)

It does do a nice job though!


----------

